# Winsock State - VB6



## asbo

Can some please tell me what all of the Winsock.State 's are, because I only know a few, and I keep coming up with errors having to do with states that I can't define... Like Winsock1.State = 2 ... I think that that MIGHT be listening or something relative, but I don't know how to test it...


----------



## asbo

Anybody? Perhaps Magic Man Tim?

...

I'll poke around and see if I can figure this out...


----------



## Mosaic1

WinSock.State = sckClosed = 0
WinSock.State = sckOpen = 1
WinSock.State = sckListening = 2
WinSock.State = sckConnectionPending = 3
WinSock.State = sckResolvingHost = 4
WinSock.State = sckHostResolved = 5
WinSock.State = sckConnecting = 6
WinSock.State = sckConnected = 7
WinSock.State = sckClosing = 8
WinSock.State = sckError = 9


----------



## asbo

Alright Mosaic, thanks a bunch! *logs them away in his VB6 archives*


----------

